# Which Clippers for show? How to's and donts



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys!
I just finished clipping some goats and it took me so long. Whenever I go to shows and compare my goats to the others, their clipping job looks terrible!
With that note:What clippers do you use? Do you have any tips? I heard that 10's for face, 50 for udders, and 8 for bodies. 
Thanks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use an Andis 2 speed clipper, 10 blade for the body and I want to pick up a 50 for udders, but I may not.. right now I use a 30 then razor them, (still learning) and that looks nice  it takes a lot of practice to learn to clip goats nice! LOL! but I love clipping so I practiced a lot! LOL!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I have my experience, but I think it is just the clippers.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh I see 

What do you use?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use a Wahl Arco SE or Oster Titan clippers. I use a 10 all over the body.
Just take long strokes with the clippers, and go in many directions not just against the hair growth. Pull the skin taught to get a closer and more even clip, and to get those hard to get areas. Go over the same spots multiple times in every which direction. Clip 2 weeks before a show.
And don't forget to clip the hair at the hoof


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh I see
> 
> What do you use?


I was using some Shoprite ones for a while and then I got a Wahl Show. I liked the one I got from shoprite better! The wahl gets quickly hot that I have to give it a million breaks to cool off. It is terrible with my bucks. I wash the goats before I clip them for it to be easier on the clippers since we got a lot of the oil out. It helps, but not enough. I don't want to buy $300+ clippers, but I may have to.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not familiar with the Wahl clippers you bought, but there is a difference between the cheap ones and the expensive ones.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I'm not familiar with the Wahl clippers you bought, but there is a difference between the cheap ones and the expensive ones.


MOST DEFINITELY. haha. Thanks


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Anybody else want to share?


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't have good clippers, borrowed my neighbor's once. I think I want to buy the Andis super AGR rechargable cordless with a #10 that comes with it. Unless someone can tell me it is not worth the cost. Cheapest I've found so far is horse dot com and $188 - 10% and free shipping.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

primal woman said:


> I don't have good clippers, borrowed my neighbor's once. I think I want to buy the Andis super AGR rechargable cordless with a #10 that comes with it. Unless someone can tell me it is not worth the cost. Cheapest I've found so far is horse dot com and $188 - 10% and free shipping.


For that pricr I'd go with corded clippers. I've heard bad things about andis cordless clippers.... not holding a charge, not enough power ect


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My question is...._How do you get your goat to stand still for an udder clip??_


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine stand still for the udder clips, they get fidgety with belly clips! Normally if they are used to being milked, they'll stand fairly well for the udder clip.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I clipped a 2 month old last night- she loved it! Perfect until I tried to clip her legs! 
Her knees must be sensitive- she was jumping all over! I used a #10 blade, it looks pretty good.
The doe I clipped last week looks kind of bad! Hopefully, she looks ok in 2 weeks!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My tip for clipping is to give a thorough shampoo bath first. I also use conditioner, not sure if others do. And of course make sure they are dry first.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> My tip for clipping is to give a thorough shampoo bath first. I also use conditioner, not sure if others do. And of course make sure they are dry first.


I condition does and bucks but not wethers unless they have extremely coarse hair. But it really does work. So does sprayinfbwith show sheen prior to blow drying


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I have an equine FX and wahl show pro. 10 for body, 50 for udders, and then a shorter one (like a 30?) for face and legs, right?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> I condition does and bucks but not wethers unless they have extremely coarse hair. But it really does work. So does sprayinfbwith show sheen prior to blow drying


I wondered where I got the blowing in the show sheen trick. I think it was you. But yeah, a clean goat is *way* easier to do a decent clip job on.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Normally for dairy clips its a 10 or a 7 on the body, 10 on the face and legs, 50 on udders (or even the shortest they make, 1/125 of an inch for the udders)
Some people also use a 40 on the entire goat, few weeks before the show.

Washing is not only easier on the clippers, but it makes the clip nicer.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Well then, I ordered the #30 blade for no reason..... LOL So I will use the #10 for face, legs, and body, and a #50 for the udders then, right?

And how far ahead of the show do you usually clip?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If you want, you can use a 30 on the udders until you get a 50.. I only have a 10 & a 30 I use 10 for the body and 30 for udders.. It works well enough


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, and with my job, I don't always have time to clip at times I would like to... So I clip like a month before a show to let the sun at the skin and such (for the first clip of the year) then I clip like a week or two before the show, and because I take the day before the show off of work, I recilp them then  I like how they look that way  

This is Brook at our fist show this year. I clipped her the way I said above


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I ordered the #10, #30, and #50 a couple days ago. Because I thought you used the #10 for body, and #30 for face/legs, and #50 for udder... 

So I will just use the #10 and #50 then?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

10 & 50 is what I use, you can use a 30 on the spots that need thinned out though (neck, legs, face, etc.)


----------

